# Fresh Mozarella



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2009)

Fresh Mozarella just out of the smoker- 
Smoked for one hour with applewood


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

That is something very unique there.Nice job.I should
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 try this on the next pizza i make.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 17, 2009)

now that is nice - you've earned points for that one!


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Scarbelly,

Very cool...can you give me some more details...what type of smoker, how did you smoke it (smoke generator or a little tiny fire) how about the smoke penetration and taste?  I am really intrigued about this.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely you do!

Same here!  Have only tried smoking cheese a few times but never mozz.
Would LOVE to try this so hearing about your smoky cheese journey would be great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you also make the cheese?  Smoking cheese is something I want to try someday...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are the details - 
I have a Smokin Tex 1400 -I let the cheese sit our for about 3 hours to get a skin. I set up the smoker with the cold smoking plate - a heat barrier is really all it is - set a pan of ice on the plate and put about 3 oz of apple wood in the wood tray. Set the temp to 150 for 20 min. Turned off at 20 min and left the cheese in smoker for 60 min. Removed cheese and put into fridge for 2 hours - this was a piece of water mozarella I bought at the local market. The smoke had permiated to about 1/2 inch. Not too smokey just a nice taste. Some of the water leaked out during smoking making the cheese a little firmer as an added bonus. It was so good it was gone in just a few minutes. Next time I will make several and will also try the mini size ones


----------

